# Indie Film Music Contest 2021 just announced



## Leslie Fuller

Just received notification of another contest about to start shortly!

https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/


----------



## Sebastián collao

Thanks!, I'll finally be able to participate


----------



## Krayh

Free to enter?


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Krayh said:


> Free to enter?


There was an entry fee last year, so expect it will be the same.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Further information just provided by IFMC. You will be able to see the film to be scored before you register.

See link below:









Indie Film Music Contest


A filmscoring competition, focusing on musical storytelling while ignoring sound quality to give beginners a fair chance to compete.




indiefilmmusiccontest.com





If you click on Young IFMC or Standard IFMC Registration, this will take you to the relevant page where there is an Embedded Youtube video for the clip to be scored.

The Standard registration fee is 30Euros, or 49Euros if you want Individual Feedback on your entry.

These fees are Early Bird entry fees until April 9th, when they increase by 5Euros.


----------



## markcumbria

Wow, that’s quite a bleak video! I enter these competitions for fun and my own pleasure. I’m not sure that I want to sit and watch that over and over again.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

markcumbria said:


> Wow, that’s quite a bleak video! I enter these competitions for fun and my own pleasure. I’m not sure that I want to sit and watch that over and over again.


Yes, I was surprised how dark it was!


----------



## Pappaus

Yikes Yikes Yikes - I am with markcumbria. I don't want to see that again. On the other hand - how many people are going to enter this contest and the prizes are pretty good. However I think the first hand has it with "Yikes". I just started with these contests and I always like watching other people's scores when it is over - Not this one.


----------



## milford59

I watched it once, and I won’t be watching it again, so I won’t be entering.


----------



## chibear

I’m glad I’m not the only one who finds the video WAY dark. Needless to say I’ll pass.


----------



## Loïc D

I usually like to enter contests but this one, wow.
I’ll pass too.


----------



## Pappaus

I actually entered (didn't write anything yet) . The film is amazingly well written and produced. It is a really effective message against abuse and trauma. It also has a ton of mood shifts (bleak to bleaker) and I haven't tried writing under dialogue before as this is a total hobby for me so there is something new for me. I'm a fairly old guy and I can remember the public service spots that they used to show here in the US against drugs and drinking and driving. This one has them beat but they were all in the same vein.


----------



## storyteller

Strong pass. 

Ugh.


----------



## Fab

woah, yeah! That is quite an intense video


----------



## angeruroth

I don't know... It's hard to watch and not think about thrash metal, hard silences and tears...
I may do it... But it's gonna be hard as hell...


----------



## Marsen

Bold topic, and even more important in times of pandemic.
It may no fun to write for, but i guess it's not supposed to be so.
I like it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

If anyone is interested, here is a link to the filmmaker’s award-winning animation (with original music).


----------



## Lo28

Anyone here entered this? Today was the deadline.
I really liked working on this, it's a very well made and intense film.
I wanted the music to support the heavy emotions in the story.

Two big challenges for me here: 
1. There are many different sections and changes of atmosphere in the film. I tried to create a continuous flow from start to end without completely switching genres (wink wink nudge nudge). 
2. Trying not to overpower the dialogue with the music.

This is my submission:



I was lucky to be able to have the cello recorded by a friend of mine who is a very talented cello player, Elien Van Alboom. I have to invest in a better microphone for recording the cello though.


----------



## LauraC

I leaned into the discomfort of this and actually enjoyed scoring it.


----------



## mscp

Life has been so hectic lately that I had registered for it and everything but haven't even touched the file yet...bummer.

Maybe I'll join the next one for some funza!


----------



## Duncan Krummel

Almost didn't do this one. Signed up and then life got in the way, but I was inspired when I was messing around with miking a prepared piano in my office and ran with it.


----------



## tomicious

Well, I tried different approach on this. I understood the movie is an absurd drama and this is my take on this.


----------



## olykos

First time film composer here, I'd love to hear your thoughts and constructive criticism! Thanks


----------



## Pappaus

Wow - everyone here has some really nice ideas. I am always amazed at how many ways one can approach an idea. In mine, I tried to contrast the safe healing place of Bear Hugs with the horror of the stories that were shown and told. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Davidrivero

I agree with you Pappaus. Different approaches that give rise to that creativity that each of us carries within. I really enjoyed this short but I also had a hard time with the last scene. her belly made a fist every time she heard the blows.


----------



## tomicious

olykos said:


> First time film composer here, I'd love to hear your thoughts and constructive criticism! Thanks



I really like the music-box theme being re-used in couple of first bedroom scenes. Very well translates the idea of safe place. Nice job.


----------



## tomicious

Davidrivero said:


> I agree with you Pappaus. Different approaches that give rise to that creativity that each of us carries within. I really enjoyed this short but I also had a hard time with the last scene. her belly made a fist every time she heard the blows.



Very emotional, I liked it! The solo string instrument(s): is at a sample library (and which?) or actually a live performance? Same question goes for piano


----------



## Davidrivero

I'd more like to play the violin, although starting to do so. The violin is Stradivari Violin and the piano is Addictive Key.


----------



## Davidrivero

tomicious said:


> Realmente me gusta que el tema de la caja de música se reutilice en un par de escenas del primer dormitorio. Muy bien traduce la idea de lugar seguro. Bu
> 
> 
> tomicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the music-box theme being re-used in couple of first bedroom scenes. Very well translates the idea of safe place. Nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I loved yours, especially that tense ending ending with the music box.
> .
Click to expand...




tomicious said:


> I really like the music-box theme being re-used in couple of first bedroom scenes. Very well translates the idea of safe place. Nice job.


----------



## Davidrivero

Well, I loved yours, especially that tense ending ending with the music box.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

For information, I received the following email from IFMC this morning:
_____

Hello, 

We wanted to inform you that we, unfortunately, have to push back the Finalists and Winner Announcement dates by 3 days. The reason being that one of our judges recently had an unfortunate family incident, and therefore needed some more time.

We apologize for the inconvenience and hope you understand the situation.

Best wishes,
The IFMC Team​


----------



## mscp

Leslie Fuller said:


> ​
> ​
> 
> For information, I received the following email from IFMC this morning:
> _____
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We wanted to inform you that we, unfortunately, have to push back the Finalists and Winner Announcement dates by 3 days. The reason being that one of our judges recently had an unfortunate family incident, and therefore needed some more time.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience and hope you understand the situation.
> 
> Best wishes,
> The IFMC Team​


Not sure what happened, but I hope they are fine.


----------



## clintowenellis

Wow, I'm really impressed with the posts in this one. It's so interesting to see the different takes and the main reason I love these competitions.

I really tried to separate the toys issues from the human issue with the music. I kept it fun and cliché in the first half and then went quite doomy in the second.
It was a tough film to score, especially as I had my first child (a girl) during the process and the content of the film hit me even harder. It was so well executed by the director though and I think it's a really important film.


----------



## Sebastián collao

They haven't announced the finalists yet?


----------



## Pappaus

I’m thinking that they may have gotten more entries than they thought. I couldn’t imagine judging this as I have watched it about 50-60 times in the course of writing my entry and then watching other entries after I turned mine in. It is a rough video and there may have been a large number of people who paid the additional fee for feedback from the judges (guilty - I may never do it again but once is an experience) That would take up more time. I’d rather they take the time rather than rush it. 

Although that being said - I am checking their website more than I should.


----------



## Pappaus

And just as I typed all that - the finalists were announced - (not me alas!!)


----------



## Kery Michael

clintowenellis said:


> Wow, I'm really impressed with the posts in this one. It's so interesting to see the different takes and the main reason I love these competitions.
> 
> I really tried to separate the toys issues from the human issue with the music. I kept it fun and cliché in the first half and then went quite doomy in the second.
> It was a tough film to score, especially as I had my first child (a girl) during the process and the content of the film hit me even harder. It was so well executed by the director though and I think it's a really important film.



Wow! Really well done. Nice emotional roller coaster ride. I thought the two moods matched the video nicely.


----------



## clintowenellis

Kery Michael said:


> Wow! Really well done. Nice emotional roller coaster ride. I thought the two moods matched the video nicely.


Thanks so much Kery! Didn’t make the finals but it was a great experience nonetheless. Appreciate the feedback. Onwards!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Looks like I’m in the finals! Wish me luck friends!


----------



## Sebastián collao

Well, I also share my participation, although I don't have the best level for these things, I think I was quite satisfied with my version. Best of luck to the finalists, I can't wait to see your work!


----------



## Leslie Fuller

In case anyone didn’t receive notification from IFMC today, here are the finalists:


For the _Standard _Competition:

*Ignacio Valdivia, Raphael Sigrist, Irene Alcántara, Beni Pineda, Michiel Kapteijns, Audi Cabrio Mulia, Ruadhan Butler, Edmund Roberts, Gabriella Stufano, Leonardo Elias*

For the _Young_ Competition:

*Blu Brockert, Vega Pierce-English, Senthuuran Vellupillai, Joel Hoo, Emma Jackson, Zane Shihadeh, Evan Wright, Jason Shu, Emma Most, Avraham Dayanim, Jacob Fanto*


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Jacob Fanto said:


> Looks like I’m in the finals! Wish me luck friends!


Congratulations @Jacob Fanto!


----------



## clintowenellis

Jacob Fanto said:


> Looks like I’m in the finals! Wish me luck friends!


Congrats Jacob. I'd love to see your entry, is it posted anywhere?


----------



## Jackdnp121

Congrats to everyone ,it was fun doing this 


Here’s my entry. Cheers 🤙


----------



## clintowenellis

Leslie Fuller said:


> In case anyone didn’t receive notification from IFMC today, here are the finalists:
> 
> 
> For the _Standard _Competition:
> 
> *Ignacio Valdivia, Raphael Sigrist, Irene Alcántara, Beni Pineda, Michiel Kapteijns, Audi Cabrio Mulia, Ruadhan Butler, Edmund Roberts, Gabriella Stufano, Leonardo Elias*
> 
> For the _Young_ Competition:
> 
> *Blu Brockert, Vega Pierce-English, Senthuuran Vellupillai, Joel Hoo, Emma Jackson, Zane Shihadeh, Evan Wright, Jason Shu, Emma Most, Avraham Dayanim, Jacob Fanto*


I watched the ones I could find on YouTube from the standard competition and there's some great entries. A couple I was surprised made it. I thought Beni Pinedas was incredible though. Absolutely nailed it, and was one of those "Why didn't I think of that moments!". I have a feeling he might win it.


----------



## Dragor

Congrats to the finalists! Here was my entry.


----------



## Jofamusic

Anch'io ho partecipato ma non mi sono qualificato tra i finalisti, pazienza. E' bello ascoltare le vostre composizioni e conoscere il vostro modo di interpretare il messaggio del video.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Hi Everyone,

In case you’ve not been notified, the winners have been announced this evening, and I quote from their email below:
________________

“It's finally time to announce the winners of the Indie Film Music Contest. You can watch the winning submission now on our website and here are the winners:”

For the _Standard _Competition:

* 1. Leonardo Elias

2. Ignacio Valdivia

3. Raphael Sigrist*

For the _Young_ Competition:

* 1. Joel Hoo

2. Senthuuran Vellupillai

3. Vega Pierce-English*

________________


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Hope they choose a less depressing film next time! Poor judges having to watch it over and over... congrats to the winners!


----------



## clintowenellis

Really happy with the feedback the judges gave me. It's brutal but I agree with it all and definitely consider this competition a massive learning experience. Congrats to the winner!


----------



## Lo28

Congratulations to the winners! 
Joel Hoo's winning "young" entry is my favourite, very impressive. 
And I really like the last 30 seconds of the "standard" 1st prize winner, mainly because I'm a huge fan of John Murphy's 28 days later score


----------



## Lo28

clintowenellis said:


> Really happy with the feedback the judges gave me. It's brutal but I agree with it all and definitely consider this competition a massive learning experience. Congrats to the winner!


I have the same feeling. The feedback was a bit hard to swallow at first, but I must admit it was very professional, to the point and useful. I'll take a lot away from this!


----------



## clintowenellis

Lo28 said:


> Congratulations to the winners!
> Joel Hoo's winning "young" entry is my favourite, very impressive.
> And I really like the last 30 seconds of the "standard" 1st prize winner, mainly because I'm a huge fan of John Murphy's 28 days later score


I was wondering why that sounded so familiar! Cool beans 😉


----------



## Davidrivero

Good Morning. Did the evaluation reach you? I paid it but it has not reached me. Thanks.


----------



## Lo28

Davidrivero said:


> Good Morning. Did the evaluation reach you? I paid it but it has not reached me. Thanks.


Hey David, it should be visible under "my account - contest" on the IFMC website. Also, remember to save it, it won't stay up online.


----------



## Davidrivero

I get evaluated but it does not put me anything else.


----------



## Lo28

Davidrivero said:


> I get evaluated but it does not put me anything else.


That's not right, better contact them I suppose?


----------



## Davidrivero

Many thanks.


----------



## Pappaus

Lo28 said:


> I have the same feeling. The feedback was a bit hard to swallow at first, but I must admit it was very professional, to the point and useful. I'll take a lot away from this!


Count me in as well. I agreed with most of their points. There was one comment I totally thought did not apply, however I will re-evaluate my opinion and try to redo the section their way to see if I flubbed it or if my subtle genius was overlooked (kidding kidding). All other points they gave me were totally correct in their criticism. 

I wish I had filled out the comments section with my entry with more detailed info as to what I was trying to do as these people are not mind readers and god knows how many times they had to sit and listen to that video. That might of helped with the feedback even further.

All in all - a great experience for me as well.


----------



## Spettrograffio

Duncan Krummel said:


> Quasi non l'ho fatto. Mi sono iscritto e poi la vita si è messa in mezzo, ma sono stato ispirato quando stavo scherzando con il microfono di un pianoforte preparato nel mio ufficio e l'ho seguito.



Very interesting, I like the Jóhann Jóhannsson style ending. However I had already heard your version of Caminandes 3 Llamigos, and I liked it a lot. Congratulations


----------



## Spettrograffio

Hello everyone I am a new enter the forum but every now and then I followed you silently, I would like to share my version of Bear Hugs, spernado in some constructive criticism beyond that of the judges of the contest that I received.


----------

